# 2 males or a male vs female?



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

As you know I am looking for a chi puppy for a long time now, and I always looked for a male. ( I already have a yorkie male that not neutered and I will use him as a stud).
But now, one breeder told me that I am going to do a huge mistake if I will take a male chi.

Because my yorkie is a dominant, and he is marking like creasy where is other males around.
She told me I will have a pee machines that will mark non stop…
 

So now I am thinking it will be better to take a female chi. (while she will be in heat, I will give the yorkie to my parents, they love him and he enjoy to visit them as well.)

So what do you think should I get a female or a male chi?.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i have 2 males, one is nuetered the other isnt. rocky who is fixed of course doesnt mark at all, oscar i got 2nd and he does mark mostly when we are outside but i have caught him trying to lift his leg inside lol. are you planning on getting the male chi nuetered?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

in reguards to having an unfixed pair, a male and female combination is easiest.
HOWEVER! many peoples chihuahuas go into heat kind of suddenly, many even go through "silent" heats (meaning they will show NO sighns!)
if your going to get a female chi and plan on breeding your male yorkie i would have your chi spayed at arount 5 1/2-6 months to be safe.

Chihuahuas and pregnancy are not the best combination due to the breeds tendency to problems during pregnancy and delivery.

if she goes into heat and you dont catch it and your yorkie does, the result can be devastating!

2 males can live happily together so long as you neuter at least one of them at around 6 months.
Any later than that you can have dominance agression issues and lots or marking.
A unneutered male will mark with an intact female in the house too!

I suggest either sex of chi being neuterd/spayed and that way you can get which ever one you fall in love with!

though i must ask...WHY are you breeding your yorkie?


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you for your answers girls.

I understand that as long I will neutered my chi male, everything will be ok.

By the way, does female more laid back than a males or it’s just a myth?



> though i must ask...WHY are you breeding your yorkie?


Because he is excellent show dog.
Very good pedigree, good temperament for breeding, and very good head.
(I ma not creasy about his personality, but many people will like it).


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

my females more hyper than my male chi (and my females spayed and my males currently intact, i dont think sex actually plays a role in personality, it all depends on the breeding.

and thank you for answerin gmy question. ive been involved with breeding for a long time and thats the first time ive ever heard anythign remotly close to "the right answer"
(and by that i mean you didnt answer with the normal: "because veryone wants one of his puppies and hes cute!")

so yeah if you want a male chi, so long as you neuter him around 6 months there may be a few scuffles at first while dominance is established, but a neutered male is no threat to an unneutered one so there shouldnt be any issues...
issues usually only arise with 2 intact dogs of the same sex in the same house..and for some reason 2 females...females even after spay are prone to being a little "catty"

good luck in finding your chi pup!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

foxywench said:


> in reguards to having an unfixed pair, a male and female combination is easiest.
> HOWEVER! many peoples chihuahuas go into heat kind of suddenly, many even go through "silent" heats (meaning they will show NO sighns!)
> if your going to get a female chi and plan on breeding your male yorkie i would have your chi spayed at arount 5 1/2-6 months to be safe.
> 
> ...


Bella does that silent heat thing & believe me Poco lets us all know she's in heat :lol:


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> and thank you for answerin gmy question. ive been involved with breeding for a long time and thats the first time ive ever heard anythign remotly close to "the right answer"
> (and by that i mean you didnt answer with the normal: "because veryone wants one of his puppies and hes cute!")


Yea, i understand what are you talking about, and i am agree with you.
When i see what people sell, and say "chihuahua pupps-for the one who understand the breed" it's really makes me nervous.
Take a look for example: (taking from Israeli website that sells animals).
































(this one is looking to be a stud!!!)

It's just unfair to people that will pay a lot of money for that animals.
Especially unfair that some take the price of show class and sell pets.
(they buy "pet" in very cheap price, at countries like Thailand, than breed them  )


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

those poor pups!

where are you from if i might ask?!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

foxywench said:


> 2 males can live happily together so long as you neuter at least one of them at around 6 months.
> Any later than that you can have dominance agression issues and lots or marking. A unneutered male will mark with an intact female in the house too!


Well that's interesting. Bu was between 7 and 8 mos. when we had him fixed and now that Ernie is getting his male things going, he is definitely showing more aggression. I had no idea .... We will be getting Ernie neutered too, and the vet said early as opposed to late. She said that; after I told her some of the issues we've been having with Bu.

Bu only marks at my sister's house. She has two intact females... one is Bu's mama. It makes no difference whether they are in heat or not... if he's there, he marks. He doesn't mark anywhere else where there's dogs, male or female... just at my sisters, where he was born and lived the first three months of his little life!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> where are you from if i might ask?!


I am from Israel 

I wanted to ask you what do you think about those pupps (quality).
I am thinking to come to see them.
Please be honnest  

Firt girl:

















second one (long hear male)


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I think they are all adorable, but then I don't know anything at all about
breed standard. If you want advice regarding show quality animals,
someone else will have to advise.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

They are very cute. 

Breed standard wise, in my opinion the cream male puppy has a nicer apple head but the girl's is pretty nice too. You're only wanting one for a pet right?


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

for a pet, but i still want a good quality pappy (they female cost are 1100$ and male a bit less, so they are not cheap for a pet quality puppy, this is why it's important to me to hear a honest opinions.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I think they're both pretty nice at this point, though it's hard to tell from pictures. They definitely look like great pet puppies with a possibility of being shown. However, it's almost impossible to tell whether a puppy will turn out to be show quality unless you get them when they are six months old. My new baby Isabeau I am hoping to show and at this point she looks nice but so many things could go off in the next few months I'm not planning anything.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Quality? I wouldn't know. But the little girl has the sweeter face. I just love it.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the little girl i think is going to have a slightly longer muzzle.
my preference would be for the long haired male. he has a gorgeous stop and a very short muzzle (it will lengthen a bit but that stop will always be strongly pronounced) 
the female has a nice dome but i think her muzzle is just a little long. she also looks a little slimmer
the males ears look a little small but thats typical in longhaired pups (thier fluffy bodies make everything look a little smaller lol. hes also a very stocky little man.

they are both beautiful, and either would be a great pet pup
im partial to the longhaired...and that is probably why i prefer him.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you very much !

now he want for a male 1200$ hm..because he will be small (both parents are less than 3 ibills)


----------

